# Egnater Rebel 30 Head Power Scaling?



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

I was at Guitar Center yesterday and tried a brand new, out of box, Egnater Rebel 30 head. I was able to dial in some pretty nice tones, but I have to tell you that I didn't think much of the power scaling feature. It appeared that it wasn't working altogether in either channel like it should.! Even the Sales guy admitted that it was a useless component, and hardly doesen't make any diffrence in the Volume level as it should.(1 watt to 30 watts) Has anybody in the GC forum experience the same thing? I'm pretty disapointed because I was under the impression that this was one of the main selling features of the amp. Intrested in your points of view, Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I had a chance to fiddle with one and was really disapointed with it too. Not all power reduction designs are created equal and the one's in the Egnater are pretty useless.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

This is what Bruce Egnater has to say about that:

http://www.egnateramps.com/TechTalk/Volume1.html


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> This is what Bruce Egnater has to say about that:
> 
> http://www.egnateramps.com/TechTalk/Volume1.html


Thanks for posting the link Bluzfish, however, this is a quote from the q&a page of London Power Scaling site, the developers of the circuit in Egnater Amps,

"The key to *Power Scaling* is that it is applied to the power output tube stage itself, and so comes _*before*_ the output transformer. *Power Scaling* allows a dynamic power range of 40dB. Most speaker attenuators alter the tone before they reach 8dB reduction. Minus 8dB is just a little bit quieter than full blast; minus 40dB is literally a whisper"

Quite a diffrent impression left to promote thier patented circuit and definetly misleading!

I was in a closed room in Guitar Center and playing that amp at anything but a " Wisper" volume! Definetly louder than my stage volume, manipulating the Master and Gain in both directions. The power scaling dials in both channel did not have any noticable effect. I'm Glad I decided to go take one for a test drive, and not mail order one in from a website.Then I would have been pretty Pissed!

Does anyone share these thoughts? It would be great to hear from some Rebel 20/30 Owners, and thier thoughts.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

First hand experience always trumps manufacturer hype. Thanks urko99 for sharing yours. I also would like to to hear from other Rebel users. I have always been on the edge of buying one.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

urko99 said:


> Thanks for posting the link Bluzfish, however, this is a quote from the q&a page of London Power Scaling site, the developers of the circuit in Egnater Amps,
> 
> "The key to *Power Scaling* is that it is applied to the power output tube stage itself, and so comes _*before*_ the output transformer. *Power Scaling* allows a dynamic power range of 40dB. Most speaker attenuators alter the tone before they reach 8dB reduction. Minus 8dB is just a little bit quieter than full blast; minus 40dB is literally a whisper"
> 
> ...


About the only input I can give is that I use a lot of guitar forums, and a lot of people on them have Egnator amps. This is the first time I have heard this complaint. People general seem pretty happy with that feature of the amps. I have yet to play one so I can't give any person input.

I have played my buddies Class 5, which has a 1 watt - 5 watt mode. The one watt mode really isn't any quieter. It just breaks up a lot sooner. The same with my Orange Tiny Terror in 7 watt mode. Just as loud as 15 watt mode, just a way earlier breakup. I had assumed it was similar with most amps with these features.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a rebel 20 and the watts dial on it says 1 - 20 but it is not a linear thing. When you turn it down there is a reduction in output, maybe not as much as some attenuators have but there is a cushion you might say. The feature I like on the 
rebels is the tube blend, if you play with the gain and master there are a lot of tones to be had. All said I still like my Rebel, it does provide low volumes and nice tones for practice and when we play it is usually mic'ed. Again the tube blend is one of
the nicest features on these amps.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually it makes sense that if you are driving your Ferrari at 50 k, your vehical is on a par with a smart car driving at the same speed.

I think the analogy ends when you are dealing with the nature of sound and percieved volume. In a sound booth, a cranked Princton wil rip your ears off but in an open air enviroment such as a large stage, it will be barely audible.

From experience, I would expect that the 20 watt/1 watt difference on the Egnater would be much more pronounced in an open space. That being said, I think the usefulness of the power attenuation would become much more apparent and useful on a live stage.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya, as an owner of the amp, I find its more of a clean headroom control rather than a volume control. I also have a Mark V, the difference between 10 and 90 watts is conderable, less so with 45 to 90 or 10.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

London Power Power Scaling is different then the Egnater control. They are not all created equal and they should not be confused.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Cups said:


> London Power Power Scaling is different then the Egnater control. They are not all created equal and they should not be confused.


I believe that they are officialy licensed to carry the London Power scaling circuit.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Cups said:


> London Power Power Scaling is different then the Egnater control. They are not all created equal and they should not be confused.


I am pretty sure Egnater specifically uses london power scaling...


----------

